# Nano Riparium (formerly Betta Biotope)



## Pixels (28 Mar 2010)

Hello all

I am looking to setup a small biotope for my _Betta splendens_ and I would like your opinions on appropriate plants.

*Tank *

So far I have one of these:






I got the 'mermaid tank' from the garage of my sisters house, it was home (briefly) to a poor goldfish. I have since set her up with a 60 litre, low tech planted tank which has now been running nicely for six months. 

The tank is tall in relative to its other dimensions, so I though it would be ideal for emergent plants. 

*Plants*

I have been researching and came across the Mongabay.com, based on what I read on this site I will look to add these plants: 

_Cryptocoryne. sp 
Nymphaea. sp
Eleocharis parvula_

Source: http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_se_asia_pool.htm

However I am also considering some _Cyperus helferi_, I am not sure if it would fit the theme. But it does grow out of the water which is a look I am after. 

*Substrate*

The substrate will be sand and varying grades of gravel and larger pebbles, I will probably add some Indian almond leaves to the bottom.

I think I have most of what I need bar the plants, so hopefully I will be able to post some initial pictures tonight. 

Plant selection opinion is greatly encouraged! 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## Pixels (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

As promised, some pictures.

I grabbed a couple of Crypts from another tank, each one has a Tropica root tab with it.

This is still at a very early stage, but I have thinking about turning this into a mini riparium with emersed Crypts...

_in situ_




Moneo - My first _Betta splendens_




Thanks for looking. 

Pix


----------



## bigmatt (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

The tank's dimensions are great!  Not sure about the biotope "correctness" of this but i'd think about adding a long piece of wood emerging from the water with anubias attached.  t'other thing to consider would be seeing if you could source some rice plants - can just imagine that lovely looking Betta swimming amongst some emersed stem plants!
Hope this helps!
Matt


----------



## hydrophyte (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

Nice fish! I really want to put together a betta setup some day.

You could turn that into a nice little riaprium. If you wish to keep crypts as emersed riparium plants you'll need to add a glass top so that the air inside will maintain proper humidity. If you consider stems instead you won't need a closed canopy--most stems will grow well at normal household humidity levels.


----------



## Pixels (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

Hi bigmatt

Its turned out to be quite a nice tank once I got rid of the mermaid background and all the pink plastic! Rice plants are an interesting thought, not sure where I would source them from? 

Thanks for looking

Hi hydrophyte

The Betta is great fish for the desktop, so much personality. 

We have been germinating seeds for the garden in the study and brought flies in with the compost. It's safe to say not many survive landing on his tank water! 

I saw your reply on your journal - 8cm is smaller than I expected! 

Am I right in thinking you run or have something to do with ripariumsupply.com? 

I noticed on aaronnorths journal you suggest _Echinodorus cordifolius_ - _Marble Queen_, maybe I could forgo some (or all) biotope accuaracy for a riparium! 

I think I have some research ahead of me and there may be some questions heading your way! 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## hydrophyte (28 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

Yeah those planters fit pretty well in smaller tanks. 

'Marble Queen' sword is an excellent riparium plant. It makes a nice centerpiece.


----------



## dw1305 (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

Hi all,
I think you need some floating plants, _Ceraptopteris_ (Floating Fern) would be a good start and biotope applicable or any of _Limnobium_ (Amazon Frogbit), _Salvinia_ or _Pistia_ (Nile Cabbage), although I'm not sure any of these occur in S. Asia. You can always dispense with the "floaters" when the other plants have grown.

I would also like a fine leaved plant, possibly _Heteranthera zosterifolia_ (this has a pretty flower) if you allow it to grow emersed) again this S. American. I would also so put it some dead oak (_Quercus_)  or _Terminalia _(Indian Almond) leaves, these will colour the water, or dead beech (_Fagus_) leaves if you want it to stay clear. I Like the Anubias on wood idea, you could always use a moss (Nearly all S. Asian) and Java Fern. 

PM if you want any floating plants, moss, leaves etc. I've got plenty spare that you can have, I've also got a couple of _Cyperus_ sp. that will grow emergent, (but not _C. helferi_).

Another great advantage of having some floating plants is it keeps your Betta occupied building bubble nests, an also gives an early warning if he is unwell (no nest building = he is not happy). 

As you are growing some plants, I think you probably  have a garden, and this time of year is a good time to get "green-fly", (the aphids from roses etc.) they are a very good fish food, I used to feed them to Killis and Marbled Hatchets (I had a disaster with the wingless Fruit Fly culture, and it took a while to get another one going), and they did very well, I still use them for Tetras and Pencils and the Apistogramma will even come to the surface to have a go at them. I was told they were a good food over 30 years ago by someone who commercially bred Guppies.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Pixels (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

hydrophyte
Hello, I think I will look to go for a 'Marble Queen' sword and some _Bacopa_. I see TMG stock three species of:

_Bacopa australis
Bacopa caroliniana 
Bacopa monnieri_

I think it is safe to say my biotope idea has lost out to the riparium idea! 

Time to start some plotting some purchases, so would welcome any further plant recommendations. I only have one 11 watt light, but there is a window right behind for extra light.

I am thinking about ordering one Small Hanging Planter 3-pack and one Nano Trellis Raft 3-pack from ripariumsupply.com.

Darrel
Hello, thanks for all the info! 

I am looking to transplant a _Nymphaea stellata_ to the tank, it is very small at the moment and this will act as a floating plant. I doubt I will be able to get it to flower in such a small tank, but it should look good anyway. 

I think I like the idea of my water staying clear, but I was wondering do the beech (_Fagus_) leaves have any of the beneficial properties that _Terminalia _ has? 

What species of plant do you have from the _Cyperus_ genus? I would be very interested in a plant that will grow out of the tank. It will be also nice to grow a plant that I have not picked out of the Tropica catalogue!

My girlfriend has a few roses growing in the garden, I have told her to let me know if she comes across any potential snacks the Betta!

Thank you both for all the great info.

Cheers
Pix


----------



## nayr88 (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

hey, 

a friend of mine bort me a book called 'mini encyclopedia aquarium plants'. well it gives you a few different set ups such as african pool and indonesian stream, it mentions it being a biotope so ill list the plants and then you could look them up and decide what you want, seems to be a few stems aswell .

The rice idea is what actually go me into plants asmy 1st betta died. i got another and wanted to make a better go, the idea was to have a very very densly planted tan to replicate a rice field lol  anyway it kinda ended there i could find any seeds on the net, and other ppl asking seemed to get no were so, yeh end of that haha

righty oh heres the list.

Foreground;

+cryptocoryne balansae
+cryptocoryne moehimannii

Mid/Foregorund:

+cryptocoryne affinis

On wood or root java moss and jave fern, 

Bacground;

+Blyxa echinosperma (giant japanese rush)
+Hygrophila corymbosa 'crispa'
+Rotala wallichii (whorly rotala)
+Rotala rotundifolia

 quite slow growing, dont think they need mass amounts of light either, maybe the rotundifolia.


this has really got me thinking  as ill have a spare cube soon was going to do a iwagumi but these seems very fun.


----------



## hydrophyte (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*



			
				Pixels said:
			
		

> hydrophyte
> Hello, I think I will look to go for a 'Marble Queen' sword and some _Bacopa_. I see TMG stock three species of:
> 
> _Bacopa australis
> ...



Those are very good plant choices. Also consider ordering some AquaFleur plants from PlantedBox.com. They have some good ones. I have great results with _Bacopa monnieri_ and _B. madagascariensis_, but _B. amplexicaulis_ is another good one and they have it in stock. They also carry _Echidondorus cordifolius_ 'Tropica Marble Queen', a fantastic riparium centerpiece plant.  There are a number of other stems in the _PlantedBox.com_ catalog that are also promising, including various _Ludwigia, Hygrophila_ and others. I have real good luck with _Limnophila aromatica_.

_Juncus repens_ might be a good one to add some grassy foliage. I think that _Cyperus helferi_ might also work well, but I haven't tried it yet.

These plants should all grow well in an open-top tank with normal household humidituy, provided that they are properly acclimated. If they have come form a high-humidity environment their foliage will be softer so they will need a transition period to harden their leaves.


----------



## Pixels (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

nayr88

Hello, I think I could do with investing in a book like that. I also had a quick look for rice seeds and I didn't get very far! 

You should set the cube up, I have almost fallen into this idea (with a nudge from hydrophyte). It was not really on my mind while setting the tank up! 

hydrohpyte 

Hello again, I have been looking at plantedbox, but the majority of plants need to be ordered in batches of six. I'm not sure what I would do with that many plants of one type. Though I am sure I read something about single mother plants? 

Limiting myself to three plants to begin with, I think I am going to for _Echidondorus cordifolius - Marble Queen_,
_Echinodorus radicans_ and something like an umbrella sedge or another suitable Cyperus. 

Enough rambling from me, I have decided to put my money where my mouth is - I just ordered the 3 small hanging planters. 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## dw1305 (30 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

Hi all,
I think Nymphaea will be all right if you keep it under control, but  because it's leaves are flat one thing it won't do is create small humid air spaces for air gulping by your Betta, dry air can be a problem for anabantoids if you don't have a cover glass. 

Beech leaves don't have much effect on pH or other water parameters.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Pixels (31 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

The Nymphaea is still very small and will not be moved for some time. If everything works out then I may end up leaving it where it is. 

I will look to sort out floating plants soon.

Cheers
Pix


----------



## chilled84 (31 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*



			
				Pixels said:
			
		

> The Nymphaea is still very small and will not be moved for some time. If everything works out then I may end up leaving it where it is.
> 
> I will look to sort out floating plants soon.
> 
> ...



If you would like some floating plants, I will be clearing my frogbit soon.


----------



## hydrophyte (31 Mar 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*



			
				Pixels said:
			
		

> hydrohpyte
> 
> Hello again, I have been looking at plantedbox, but the majority of plants need to be ordered in batches of six. I'm not sure what I would do with that many plants of one type. Though I am sure I read something about single mother plants?
> 
> ...



Those two _Echinodorus_ swords are great choices, although the radican will eventually outgrow this tank. You'll have to trade up to a bigger one! 

_Cyperus_ umbrella sedges are also great choices for ripariums, alhough most of them get to large to keep in an aquarium. My favorite is _Cyperus alternifolius_ var. _gracilis_.


----------



## nayr88 (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

Hey, just a quic question about the light. is it from ebay from hongkong? the guy has loads that sell at 99p and about 9.99 PandP?? if so how is it i was thingking about ordering one.

regards ryan.


----------



## Pixels (1 Apr 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

Hi Ryan

It is from from a Hong Kong based seller on ebay. It's not a bad light considering the price! 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## bigmatt (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

I've just found an ebay seller selling bamboo plants - they'd look fantastic growing emerged and should be fairly biotope correct (i think!)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0489523887
Want one myself now!
Matt


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*



			
				bigmatt said:
			
		

> I've just found an ebay seller selling bamboo plants - they'd look fantastic growing emerged and should be fairly biotope correct (i think!)
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0489523887
> Want one myself now!
> Matt


I purchased these for my nano and the leaves emerged all dried off and died  the ones under water were still healthy.


----------



## Pixels (6 Apr 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

Thanks bigmatt, but I think I have everything I need/want is on its way. I will post some pictures once it all arrives! 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## dw1305 (9 Apr 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

Hi all, 





> ebay seller selling bamboo plants


I had a quick  look at these and I'm pretty sure that they aren't Bamboo, but are the seedlings of a "fishtail" palm (_Caryota_) or similar. Fishtail Palm seedling below: 





If they are palm seedlings, I've had a similar experience to LondonDragon with them. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Pixels (11 Apr 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

Darrel, just wanted to say thanks for the _C. alternifolius var. gracilis_ and floaters. 

I have put the flowering heads in a shallow pot of water, I am interested to see how this turns out. 

I have planted the _Cyperus _ directly into my substrate, I assume this will be ok? This will not be permanent, it will be until my riparium supplies arrive from Hydrophyte. 

I think it is safe to say that my biotope idea has gone out of the window! 

Pictures soon! 

Cheers
Pix


----------



## hydrophyte (11 Apr 2010)

*Re: Betta Biotope*

Hey Pixels it looks like you are making great headway with this project. Rooting the flower heads is a great way to propagate those, _Cyperus_ but it will take a while for them to grow into full plants. I think you had already started looking at some of these, but here are reminders for some other good riparium plant selections:


_Pilea cardierei_ "aluminum plant" (generally sold as houseplant)
other _Pilea_ sp.
_Bacopa_ sp.
various _Hygrophila_ sp.

I think that your box has been five or six days in the post now. I hope that you will see it sometime this week.


----------



## Pixels (15 Apr 2010)

My package finally arrived! Thanks Devin, it's all great. The magnetic planter is very nice! 

Still needs a lot of work, plants would be step in the right direction! 

I might move some of my _Juncus repens_ to this tank, some advice on this plant my be necessary. Then some _Bacopa _sp. will be probably be added to the trellis and after that I am not sure. It's going to get awfully crowded in there, but I'm optimistic! 

Thinking of adding more fauna, I am conscious that it is a very small tank. Shrimp are out, I tried that once and the shrimp didn't win! I could move a pair of _Corydoras habrosus_ from another tank in, but he is a particularily violent fish. Maybe I could just add a _Clithon corona_? Any ideas?

The planters, two suction, one magnetic




Here you can see the empty planters below the water line. You can also see the _C. alternifolius var. gracilis_ that I got from Darrel - This will be moved into one of planters soon




The nano trellis 




I want to improve the light, I think I have just the thing. But it is currently in at my parents house and they live a couple of counties away! 

I still have the light from the picture below (it's the only picture I could find). It has two 15 watt T8 tubes in it.

Look at the light, not the tank! It could be two big as that is a 45cm tank?




Thanks for looking,
Paul


----------



## TBRO (15 Apr 2010)

Cool, I still think a Betta would enjoy the cover in the tank, like an overgrown rice paddy! T


----------



## hydrophyte (16 Apr 2010)

Hey that's looking great Paul. I like both of your plant ideas. Where do you intend to acquire the _Juncus_ and _Bacopa_? Do you have a substrate in mind for filling the planter cups? Both of those plants would appreciate a nutrient-rich gravel, such as ADA Aquasoil or something comparable. I suspect that new leaves on that _Cyperus_ division will come in a bit smaller and scale better with the whole setup.

That is a tight squeeze and difficult to hide that foam and plastic in there, but you should be able to get some nice emersed plants going. I suppose you'll just have to consider an upgrade to a 120cm tank


----------



## Pixels (16 Apr 2010)

Hi TBRO, 
I am hoping he appreciates his new surroundings. I really enjoy having a Betta on the desk, he generally sits and watches me while I am on the computer. He seems to like it more with Indian Almond leaves in there.

Hi Devin,
I already have some _Juncus repens _in my shrimp tank. I bought it to see what it is like, but I didn't really feel it was working in that tank so straight into this one I think. I am assuming it will handle its new life above water ok? 

I think I have sourced some _Bacopa australis_ off another member as well. 

I plan to plant in some Oli Knott NS, might cap with some Eco-complete as it is a bit heavier? Not sure, but I will definitely add a Tropica capsule to each planter.

I am looking to improve the light as mentioned. I think I am going to copy the ADA arm stands, that way I can attach the single up rigt to the desk... though I might just wimp out and get something like this:
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/00169230

I would love a 120cm tank, but I might not survive my girlfriend. I am only just about getting away with three tanks! 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Pixels (16 Apr 2010)

I remembered I had this in the garage, I thought I could add some soil to the bottom and plant some of my _Cyperus _in it! 

10cm or so of soil, some water and bingo!




Cheers
Paul


----------



## Pixels (2 May 2010)

oh dear! 

I have been away for over a week and I came back to this! On the plus side, my _Cyperus_ has grown quite a bit.  




A close of up of the damage - cyanobacteria on the sand




Cheers
Paul


----------



## dr zaius (9 May 2010)

how is the cynobacteria doing? I had that in my 70 litre when it was full with water, gave it a 3 day black out and it was fine!


----------



## Garuf (9 May 2010)

A lot of people with Ripariums get Cyno, I think it's a side effect of the style of tank. I don't know though. A lot of people are quoting poor underwater health/algae which I think is a side effect of no co2 being injected. 

They are nice though, How about trying some of the plants from the tropica catalog, most of their stems are suitable and there are many that are recommended for ponds/terrariums. basically if it looks hardy and tough, grows easy and has a easy rating it will probably be fine.


----------



## Pixels (9 May 2010)

Hi Garuf - The Cyno could still be a bit of an issue based on others experience. It has been removed now, but I have added some wood and moss to the tank and would hate for the Cyno to return. I have upped the flow by adding a second filter, but still pretty minimal due to the inhabitant. 

Hi Luke (dr zaius) I found in other tanks with sand that without something to keep the substrate turned over I got a build up of Cyno. But once I added some Corydoras it went. I also found, based only on my experience that it affects sand more. So with that in mind I only have pea gravel in there now. 

For as long as the Betta lives I cannot really put much else in there, he seems to be a very violent example of his species. His previous tank was larger and had some _C. hasbrosus_ and shrimp already living in it - After his first day all shrimp were dead and by the end of the week the _C. hasbrosus_ had to be moved to another tank  

A quick _in situ_ shot, with only one planter occupied




Hoping to fill the my two remaining planters soon and hopefully post some full tank shots.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## dw1305 (10 May 2010)

Hi all,
I appreciate that they are not universally popular but MTS are very good at turning the sand over, and probably eating the O.M. that may lead to Cyanobacteria appearing. I always have some along the glass below the substrate, but rarely get any visible BG films in the tanks.
cheers Darrel


----------



## Pixels (10 May 2010)

Hi Darrel

I have been considerign MTS, as snails seem to be fairly attack proof! I do prefer the sand look and the covering of pea gravel is very thin at the moment as it is all I had to hand. 

Off to a BIG garden centre in Dorset this weekend, so hopefully I will be able to lay my hands of plants for the above water part of this tank. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## dr zaius (1 Jun 2010)

any updates?!!?


----------



## Pixels (1 Jun 2010)

I will post some tonight!


----------



## Pixels (1 Jun 2010)

Here we go, some pictures at last. 

There is now a single _Clithon corona_ in the tank with the Betta, the snail seems to be doing a good job of keeping the glass clean. 

I think I might shorten _Houttuynia cordata_ and replant as it is a bit leggy (right word?) at the moment.

Full tank shot




_Houttuynia cordata_



_Pilea cadierei_




You can see _Cyperus_ growing out the top




I must admit I am very tempted to lose the planters altogether and just grow _Cyperus_ out the top of the tank. Almost like a glass plant pot with a Betta swimming between the plants.

Cheers
Pix


----------



## TBRO (3 Jun 2010)

The moss is a really nice touch, hides the planters nicely in such a small tank. Nice substrate detail. This could almost go EI Natural!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (3 Jun 2010)

I think you have made a great tank for a betta to live


----------



## Pixels (3 Jun 2010)

> This could almost go EI Natural!


Hi TBRO, I do not add anything to the tank, I try and do a 1/3 water change every two weeks (sometimes three) and just top up the water as it needs it. My only minor gripe is the hard water leaving marks and high levels of evaporation from temp of this tank, I have been slowly reducing the temp, it now stands at 25 degrees. I don't really want to lower the temp any more.



> I think you have made a great tank for a betta to live


Hi Krish, It's great, I cannot imagine a better fish to have my desk next to me. I like it when I find him resting on his side, using the moss as a sort of bed. 

Oh how I wish I had more room for anabantoids! 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## dr zaius (3 Jun 2010)

Pixels said:
			
		

> Here we go, some pictures at last.
> 
> 
> Full tank shot
> ...


----------



## Krishs Bettas (4 Jun 2010)

> Hi Krish, It's great, I cannot imagine a better fish to have my desk next to me. I like it when I find him resting on his side, using the moss as a sort of bed. Oh how I wish I had more room for anabantoids!



Bettas are one of the "smart" fish in my opinon. When I used to breed and keep bettas I always used lots og moss like you for the to rest on. Has he started to build a bubble nest let?


----------



## dr zaius (4 Jun 2010)

mine has started to build a bubble nest (sorry to ask on this thread) but no fry yet! he has four females with him, will they breed succsefully?


----------



## Krishs Bettas (4 Jun 2010)

dr zaius said:
			
		

> mine has started to build a bubble nest (sorry to ask on this thread) but no fry yet! he has four females with him, will they breed succsefully?



The best thing to do is to have 1 male and 1 female. I'm supised that they male has'nt attacked  the feamles proberly because your talk is densly planted. Feed the pair some bloodworms and brinshrimp for about 1-2 weeks. A bubble nest is a good sighn that you aren keeping your bettas very well   Give the male some floating plants to build his nest on. 

For more info look on my site if you want: http://www.krishsbettas.co.nr/


----------



## dr zaius (4 Jun 2010)

Ok cool so im getting there! I have a riparium





and have loads of floating plants!

thanks for the help


----------



## dr zaius (4 Jun 2010)

oh and your website is amazing!


----------



## Pixels (4 Jun 2010)

> what plant is that in the furthest right planter?


That plant is one I got after seeing your tank, it is _Houttuynia cordata_. I would like it to grow a bit lower, but it seems to grow towards the light from the window now. 



> Has he started to build a bubble nest yet?


There are often bubbles on the surface these days, but I sure there are less since I lowered the temp. I used to keep the water around 28-29 degrees. 

Krish I agree with Luke, your website is brilliant. I will have to try my hand at breeding at some point, though I think I have my heart set on trying with _Trichopsis pumila_. Would you be happy for me to link to your site from my blogger page? 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## dr zaius (4 Jun 2010)

oh cool, yes mine is doing the same shooting straight up for the light source, think I might trim it down to try and get it more bushy


----------



## Krishs Bettas (5 Jun 2010)

Would you be happy for me to link to your site from my blogger page? 





> Go for it take will be great thanks


----------



## Pixels (19 Sep 2010)

Been a while... 

Pictures I took this morning before I changed everything. It has essentially running on sunlight and a heater. Filters and light were turned off a months ago. 

Full tank shot




A bit closer




*The rescape*

Check out the length of the roots




Even longer again! 




Off topic slightly, but I put glass jar to good use (see page 3). I am thinking of adding all of this to the tank




Back to the tank

In goes the soil




Osmocote




Now where did I leave that water?




Back on my desk




It's looking a bit sparse and frankly the gravel I chose feels like a bit of a mistake, I have some akadama and some eco-complete, but thought I would go for a more natural look - maybe not?

Still has only a heater, but I put the light back on so I can see my betta a bit better. 

Will look to get more pictures up this week. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## hydrophyte (22 Sep 2010)

Pixels said:
			
		

> A bit closer



Wow those plants grew really nice in there.


----------



## Pixels (23 Sep 2010)

> Wow those plants grew really nice in there.



It worked out quite nicely, I was concerned about the size of the tank and the trellis never really worked out. But otherwise I am totally pleased. 

I guess what I have now doesn't really count as a riparium anymore! 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Pixels (27 Sep 2010)

Thought I would post an _in situ_ shot.





Cheers
Paul


----------



## dr zaius (6 Oct 2010)

looking great!


----------



## Pixels (13 Mar 2011)

A quick update - apologies for the poor quality phone pictures, but you should get the idea! 

I have recently added a JANSJÖ LED lamp from IKEA. While I like the new minimal look, the light is a bit to yellow for my liking. 

It usually just has a heater in it, but at the moment it has the filter from my 45 litre running in it and the _Clithon corona_ from the same tank while it going through the motions of a dry start.

_in situ_




From the front - believe it or not, that lump in the middle is _Fissidens fontanus_ 




Thanks for looking
Paul


----------



## Celestial (17 Mar 2011)

Thats grown quite a bit! Looks pretty neat, well done


----------



## Garuf (24 Mar 2011)

I love it. Very nice and tidy.


----------



## nayr88 (28 Mar 2011)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Pixels said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree the tank looked amazing, why did you rescape and bin the the plants they were doing so well!
It looks ok now, abit bare for my liking, but bet its nice too look at on the desk 

How did the moss and fern fair up when the surface was planted like in the pic, I suppose an the led ikea light could of come in handy then to illuminate through the gap front left.


----------



## nayr88 (28 Mar 2011)

Quick one, what happend to the previous light to the LED, the ebay black one, I was going to get one from there. Did it bust?


----------



## Pixels (28 Mar 2011)

Sorry, a bit slow with the replies.



> Thats grown quite a bit! Looks pretty neat, well done


Thanks, it's a great little, very low maintenance tank



> I love it. Very nice and tidy.


Thanks Garuf



> I agree the tank looked amazing, why did you rescape and bin the the plants they were doing so well!
> It looks ok now, abit bare for my liking, but bet its nice too look at on the desk


I agree, the tank did look better. But this way it requires so little maintenance. Although I have started looking at the marginals and I still have my hanging planters from riparium supply... 



> Quick one, what happend to the previous light to the LED, the ebay black one, I was going to get one from there. Did it bust?


The original light was from ebay and it still works fine, in fact it lives in my 180 litre and comes on just before lights on, and just after lights off. I like the IKEA light, I just wish it was a bit closer to 6500k. 

As much as I love my Betta, it does mean I cannot keep anything else in the tank. I would like to plant it more and keep inverts and maybe a few _Tanichthys albonubes_ or something else small. Not entirely sure and hopefully the Betta has plenty of life left in him.


----------



## nayr88 (28 Mar 2011)

Yeah, there great little fish, but they can make you pull your hair out when they decide they want to harass amano shrimp to death haha, or completely consume cherries.

Where did you get the hanging planters and all the gear? Like the substrate they sit in and the plants? Did you have to mist them and what sorta maintenance was involved? 

Hhow did the moss and fern get on with such little light?

Sorry for all the question haha, my blackberry would turn to dust before it let me go through 7pages to look for the answers haha.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mar 2011)

nice little tank simple but affective does the fish have a name


----------



## Pixels (30 Mar 2011)

> Yeah, there great little fish, but they can make you pull your hair out when they decide they want to harass amano shrimp to death haha, or completely consume cherries.


Yeah, I put him into a tank with cherry shrimp, he killed one in about 20 seconds! Which is why I first set up this tank. 



> Where did you get the hanging planters and all the gear? Like the substrate they sit in and the plants? Did you have to mist them and what sorta maintenance was involved?



I ordered the planters from here: http://ripariumsupply.com/

The site/store is run by hydrophyte who is a member on this forum. I definitely recommend the magnetic planters over the suction cup variety. Had to get it posted from the US which added to the expense unfortunately. 

In this picture you can see the contents of the planter. At the bottom of small clay balls (came with the planters), then I added a sprinkle of osmocote and then topped up with a bit of Oli Knott Nature soil. 





I think if (when!) I set them up again I will use some used eco complete I have sat in the garage.



> How did the moss and fern get on with such little light?


The fern is still in there, looks reasonably healthy, perhaps slightly pale. But the growth is incredibly slow. The fissedens is now in my 180 litre, but it seemed to be healthy enough when I took it out, a bit leggy perhaps? 



> nice little tank simple but affective does the fish have a name


Being a bit of a sci fi nerd , I called him Moneo (http://dune.wikia.com/wiki/Moneo_Atreides), but the girlfriend has only ever referred to him as Graham and it is now what he is generally referred to as!

Thanks for looking 
Paul


----------



## nayr88 (30 Mar 2011)

Cheers for that Paul really helpful, 

Graham haha love it.


----------



## gregalon (3 Apr 2011)

Hi loving the idea, you say that you can only have a betta but I have a betta splendens myself but soon wanted other fish as well in my 5 gallon so it now lives with some cherry shrimp, rummynose tetras and some otocinclus and there has never been any aggression + they aren't great swimmers and shrimp can be pretty nifty


----------



## gregalon (3 Apr 2011)

my apologies I didn't read the comment where you said he tore it apart  I guess I'm lucky then!


----------

